# Thinking about trying it out



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Never have duck hunted. Thinking about trying it out this year. What are your recomendations? 
Also, for fun, whats the biggest headscratcher you've seen out in the weeds?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

pick up yer empties

.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Anything past 60 yards is out of range!


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Learn to identify species, and know the regulations. There are a lot of different ducks that come through Utah, and it is critical that you know what you're shooting at.


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Don't do it, it will take all your free time up even in the summer months, and will take all your money.


----------



## BYUHunter (Oct 7, 2013)

It's nothing like you see on a certain reality tv show. If you enjoy punishing yourself and waking up unnaturally early, maybe duck hunting is for you.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Duck hunting is what you make it out to be, it's not much different than other types of hunting. Opening weekend is a zoo, and for a couple three weeks after the weekends can be pretty crowded. Mid-week is much better. Action can be fast and furious or non existant :sad: You don't need to spend a ton of money on all the latest deeks and calls, just become proficient with what you have. As mentioned, real important to know the species and pick up yer hulls. It wouldn't hurt if you had a dog either. 

Give it a try. At the very worse, you will experience something new, get more than a few smiles out of it, and learn the 'true' meaning of "cold". :mrgreen: Good luck!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Keep it simple! A plugged shotgun, steel shot, waders and a few decoys if you have them. You don't need all the latest gadgets on the market to shoot a duck. Believe it or not, you don't even have to paint your face black to kill a duck. Get on a dike and start walking to where you see ducks flying.;-)


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

i thought painting your face is what made you the real hunter


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Jmgardner said:


> i thought painting your face is what made you the real hunter


Painting your face makes you,your brother and your sons multi-millionaires if you can make duck calls and your name is Phil Robertson!


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

You will need $20,000 and a good divorce lawyer. :grin:


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Get a good dog he will eventually be your only companion.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Be prepared to sacrifice an eye or other body part, or at least the functionality of that body part.

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/16-waterfowl/37561-say-prayer-chaser-2.html


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

Stop watching Duck Dynasty and take up Archery hunting.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Whiskey Hound said:


> You will need $20,000 and a good divorce lawyer. :grin:


 ... not if you chose wisely the first time. 8)


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Longgun said:


> ... not if you chose wisely the first time. 8)


One year my mom bought my dad a new shotgun for an anniversary present, I think that counts as choosing wisely. They both have gone to their eternal rewards and now I have that cherished Browning B2000 :grin:


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

Does it count if I learned my lesson and chose wisley the second time around?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

i said what i said, in partial jest/tounge in cheek, knowing that (from hearing some downright horror stories from both guy and gal friends) that the person you divorce is MOST definitely NOT the one you married...

that said, may that door (the married one) swing both ways always for those of us that made that choice, knowing that once married it no longer is about "me" its "us".


----------



## elitewaterfowl (Sep 5, 2014)

Keep your distance away from other hunters, it wont only keep you from getting peppered but you will be more successful


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

dixieboy said:


> Does it count if I learned my lesson and chose wisley the second time around?


You didn't learn your lesson if you chose a 2nd time....;-)


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Whiskey Hound*  
_You will need $20,000 and a good divorce lawyer. :grin:_



Longgun said:


> ... not if you chose wisely the first time. 8)


That's true... my girl only gets mad at me for 3 things. If I don't take her hunting often enough, if I don't take her fishing often enough, and if she doesn't get "lucky" often enough. She's not one in a million, she's once in a lifetime.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

My wife gets mad at me if I don't go hunting enough or if I don't go fishing enough.....if I do she considers herself lucky. For the longest time I just thought she wanted me to be happy.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

My wife complains no matter what. So I figure ill just give her something to complain about. See you all out in the marsh.

My dog never seems to complain maybe that's why I like him more.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Longgun said:


> i said what i said, in partial jest/tounge in cheek, knowing that (from hearing some downright horror stories from both guy and gal friends) that the person you divorce is MOST definitely NOT the one you married...
> 
> that said, may that door (the married one) swing both ways always for those of us that made that choice, knowing that once married it no longer is about "me" its "us".


Do you know why divorces are expensive?

BECAUSE THEY ARE WORTH IT!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

WasatchOutdoors said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Whiskey Hound*
> _You will need $20,000 and a good divorce lawyer. :grin:_
> 
> That's true... my girl only gets mad at me for 3 things. If I don't take her hunting often enough, if I don't take her fishing often enough, and if she doesn't get "lucky" often enough. She's not one in a million, she's once in a lifetime.


Aha! and here i was thinking i was the only one living "that" life... ;-)

... back to our regularly scheduled program:

being peppered: a couple of my buddys used to giggle at me for taking safety glasses out while on some of our more popular WMA's, until one got kissed by an errant pellet just above his eyebrow. :shock:


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Guess I will try it out! I already get up abnormally early, have a dog who some day may retrieve in water... ;-), and have nothing better to do during the mid week.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My advice to you is:

A) Don't shoot the ducks that spent the summer on a sewer pond.
B) Stock up on bacon.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

What.....no poop pond puddlers???????


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

LostLouisianian said:


> You didn't learn your lesson if you chose a 2nd time....;-)


Hey there's always room for improvement.:grin:


----------

